# Sony's Unveiling of new camera



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

The New latest Camera! Guess means am gonna have to sell mine I have now then.......this new one is retailing right around 1k:

Sony's Unveiling​


----------



## CrystalRose (May 5, 2006)

That figures! I just bought a Sony digital camera like a week ago! Oh well lol.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

I want it :0


----------



## i have crabs (Apr 30, 2006)

i bought one and hated it, the camera body was nice and easy to use but the lenses sucked,i returned it and got a reble xt


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

for the price your better off getting nikon or canon.
I just got the pentax ist DL slr and its incredible the only con is the built in flash sucks and thats why you use the hotshoe and use a good old 35 mm flash.
Plus all the old 35mm pentax lenses work plus they sell some adapters if you have some other designs of mounting lenses.
And the colours are just incredible it takes some of the best outdoor pics I have ever seen.
and it only costs about 500$ range it uses sd cards and a fairly good camera solid body and massive 2.5"viewscreen with great colours.
but thats just my 2 cents


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2006)

Woa, Guppyart! Where've you been?


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

Scuba Kid said:


> Woa, Guppyart! Where've you been?


I have been doing volleyball first provincial team and then national team tryouts in winnipeg that and working doing concrete so that I could buy my camera.


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

Does it bother anyone else that the images on that site are full of JPEG artifacts, and all of the comparison pictures of camera features are just Photoshops?


----------

